# BUYING UBER SHARES



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

I'm not sure if i would buy any.but if there was a way lets say,have it taken out of your pay each week.One share or however many you want to buy each week.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

You should sell shares first and then buy them back later.


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

1 share per week taken out of your pay on a fluid priced item. You do realize stock prices are in constant fluctuation due to market conditions and their changes from one millisecond to another right.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

BlueNOX said:


> 1 share per week taken out of your pay on a fluid priced item. You do realize stock prices are in constant fluctuation due to market conditions and their changes from one millisecond to another right.


Yes i do.I did say if there is a way.Idid get an email from uber today about opting in on directed share program.i had to consent to uber to share contact information with there program administrator which is running the directed share program.which i will get more information on in the coming weeks.so I'll find out how this is gonna work.


----------



## TampaGuy (Feb 18, 2019)

With all due respect, you would be an idiot to buy the stock. I have actively traded stocks for over 30 years. Why would you buy into a company losing billions a year. Please believe me, you will be able to buy it cheaper in a year. Been there, done that, lost money.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

TampaGuy said:


> With all due respect, you would be an idiot to buy the stock. I have actively traded stocks for over 30 years. Why would you buy into a company losing billions a year. Please believe me, you will be able to buy it cheaper in a year. Been there, done that, lost money.


Thanks for the advice


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

There's no point in buying Uber stock at the IPO. The real winners are the venture capital guys who invested at much lower prices than the IPO will be. Look at Lyft's stock since their IPO. It briefly traded up as much as $15 per share on the IPO day, but is now trading way below. With the amount of money we are getting from the bonus, we won't be able to buy many shares, so even it we bought and got luck enough to sell right at the peak on opening day, we'd only make a few hundred bucks. Hardly worth it. Wait 6 months and see what it does. The stock price will undoubtedly fall below the IPO price


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

Alantc said:


> I'm not sure if i would buy any.but if there was a way lets say,have it taken out of your pay each week.One share or however many you want to buy each week.


you mean like an ESPP plan
but drivers are NOT employees !!


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Alantc said:


> Idid get an email from uber today about opting in on directed share program.i had to consent to uber to share contact information with there program administrator which is running the directed share program.which i will get more information on in the coming weeks.so I'll find out how this is gonna work.


*Could you post a screenshot of that email? *

It sounds more like a scam than a legitimate offer from Uber. The whole thing about sharing contact info is a HUGE red flag for fraud.


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

There is money to be had for sure. For the original investors and those smart enough to short it.


----------



## SOLA-RAH (Dec 31, 2014)

TampaGuy said:


> With all due respect, you would be an idiot to buy the stock. I have actively traded stocks for over 30 years. Why would you buy into a company losing billions a year. Please believe me, you will be able to buy it cheaper in a year. Been there, done that, lost money.





Alantc said:


> Thanks for the advice


Active stock trader for 30 years, browses and posts on an uber driver forum, and admits to losing money.
You sure you wanna take that advice?


----------



## TampaGuy (Feb 18, 2019)

SOLA-RAH said:


> Active stock trader for 30 years, browses and posts on an uber driver forum, and admits to losing money.
> You sure you wanna take that advice?


If anyone has not lost money in the stock market, they are lying or never owned a stock.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

SOLA-RAH said:


> Active stock trader for 30 years, browses and posts on an uber driver forum, and admits to losing money.
> You sure you wanna take that advice?


Oh Hell no! I'd much rather take the advice of an anonymous Uber driver who knows nothing about stocks!

And what TampaGuy says above is 100% true -- if you've never lost money in the stock market, you've never owned any stock. I lost a couple hundred bucks just yesterday unwinding a purchase that hasn't worked out.


----------



## libingbing (Apr 17, 2017)

Anyone here participating in the Direct Share Program? Does it allow you to sell the shares on the first day?


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

TampaGuy said:


> With all due respect, you would be an idiot to buy the stock. I have actively traded stocks for over 30 years. Why would you buy into a company losing billions a year. Please believe me, you will be able to buy it cheaper in a year. Been there, done that, lost money.


No you won't, because they'll be bankrupt before then and you can't buy an unlisted company! Sell now and never buy back.


----------



## Hairytee (Jan 10, 2017)

TampaGuy said:


> With all due respect, you would be an idiot to buy the stock. I have actively traded stocks for over 30 years. Why would you buy into a company losing billions a year. Please believe me, you will be able to buy it cheaper in a year. Been there, done that, lost money.


I guess you don't remember Amazon. They were not profitable for several years.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> You should sell shares first and then buy them back later.


Yes, sell something you don't have and buy them back.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Expect a big sell off the first few weeks. Lyft stock is down about 25% since IPO.


----------



## TampaGuy (Feb 18, 2019)

Hairytee said:


> I guess you don't remember Amazon. They were not profitable for several years.
> [/
> 
> Big difference. The only way Uber will be profitable is to take money from drivers!


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

The only way I would buy Uber stock is if it was made by Charmin.


----------



## TampaGuy (Feb 18, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> The only way I would buy Uber stock is if it was made by Charmin.


That would make Uber stock actually useful!


----------



## Codyboy1 (May 21, 2018)

Atom guy said:


> There's no point in buying Uber stock at the IPO. The real winners are the venture capital guys who invested at much lower prices than the IPO will be. Look at Lyft's stock since their IPO. It briefly traded up as much as $15 per share on the IPO day, but is now trading way below. With the amount of money we are getting from the bonus, we won't be able to buy many shares, so even it we bought and got luck enough to sell right at the peak on opening day, we'd only make a few hundred bucks. Hardly worth it. Wait 6 months and see what it does. The stock price will undoubtedly fall below the IPO price


If you are interested in buying in the ipo, make sure you are aware that on some ipo shares, you may have to hold it for two weeks


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Only an ignorant who doesn't know anything about investing, much less analysis, would dare to compare uber to Amazon. Please get educated, do some real research before making such ludicrous disastrous comparison. Just because Dara keeps repeating the same thing doesn't make it real. 
See below. Next line would be Uber like Amazon.


----------

